# What Is It Missing Here?



## IamNotImportant (Feb 9, 2022)

Mitutoyo 2358-50


----------



## benmychree (Feb 9, 2022)

Nothing is missing, that is an indicator for some special application, you could get a "lug back" to use it for most other purposes.


----------



## IamNotImportant (Feb 9, 2022)

benmychree said:


> Nothing is missing, that is an indicator for some special application, you could get a "lug back" to use it for most other purposes.


that's what i wanted to know.. thanks.. i couldn't find one that looked like it would fit..


----------



## Jake M (Feb 19, 2022)

IamNotImportant said:


> View attachment 395727
> 
> 
> Mitutoyo 2358-50



I've got no idea what you're "supposed" to do with that, but they are out there in several brands.  Here's one....






						PT06878M Adjustable Bracket (#1/4-20 Thread) Indicator Back for 655 Series Dial Indicators
					

Adjustable Bracket Back for No. 655 Series.




					www.starrett.com
				




Short of a "proper" application for it, It looks to me like it would simiplify the process of making your own specialty mount, on lathe ways for the carriage or cross slide, mill tables, or whatever else.  .


----------



## IamNotImportant (Feb 19, 2022)

Jake M said:


> I've got no idea what you're "supposed" to do with that, but they are out there in several brands.  Here's one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.. i am more curious about how it is supposed to be mounted with that kind of back more than anything now.


----------



## Bone Head (Mar 30, 2022)

What purpose do you intend to use it for?  That will narrow mounting choices.


----------



## IamNotImportant (Mar 30, 2022)

Bone Head said:


> What purpose do you intend to use it for?  That will narrow mounting choices.


it's more like, which back i will put on it, then that will dictate the use for it..


----------



## wachuko (Mar 31, 2022)

Can you buy the back cover with the more common mount?




Or, as mentioned, make a mount that will fit in there... 

And you are correct... I was searching, could not find that back plate you have in yours...


----------



## wachuko (Mar 31, 2022)

Scratch that... here it is...

Mitutoyo - Adjustable Drop Indicator Back

You can swap it for the Lug Drop Indicator Back


----------



## IamNotImportant (Mar 31, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Scratch that... here it is...
> 
> Mitutoyo - Adjustable Drop Indicator Back
> 
> You can swap it for the Lug Drop Indicator Back


i was intending to do the swap.. still have not found the answers to the other one (the adj drop back)


----------



## wachuko (Mar 31, 2022)

IamNotImportant said:


> i was intending to do the swap.. still have not found the answers to the other one (the adj drop back)


Yeah... could not find photos or videos using that back plate mount... But the fact that it is available, I would have thought there would be many photos of it being used...


----------



## IamNotImportant (Mar 31, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Yeah... could not find photos or videos using that back plate mount... But the fact that it is available, I would have thought there would be many photos of it being used...


agreed.. or a reference to the other part which it is held in.. geezleweez!


----------

